

Collection pipeline pattern – Final part - jgrodziski
http://martinfowler.com/articles/collection-pipeline/#Laziness

======
jgrodziski
Finally, Martin Fowler added a section about laziness and parallelism to the
article. But I regret not seeing the mention of the "stream" way of seeing
collection pipeline in the parallelism topic and "streams" are only reminded
in one sentence in the article about their unix history. Nevertheless a good
article on an important technique - the pipeline - that ease data structure
processing.

